# Brushy Mountain Ulster Hive Spacing - 2 3/16"



## Ambassador (Mar 30, 2012)

Just contacted Brushy Mountain about one of their Ulster hives. They told me the spacing between the glass is 2 3/16". Isn't this far, far, too large or am I missing something?


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

Sounds just about perfect
Width of comb face to face
1 7/16"
Bee space off comb to glass both sides - 2 x 3/8"

Total used:: 2 3/16"

If you have nice wide comb at > 1 1/2" + you are going to run out of bee space off the comb to the glass and get bridge comb built.

1 1/2" comb stands proud of the Hoffman frame ears (such as you would slice off to uncap).


----------

